# Mont Blanc Repair??



## JoeOCNJ (Feb 9, 2011)

Hello, 
 Someone asked me today if I knew any way or anyone who could repair the nib on a Mont Blanc fountain pen.  I'm not sure what the damage is, but do they just sell replacement nibs, or is anyone interested in repairing it?

Thanks,
Joe


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Feb 9, 2011)

Joe, if you can't find someone local to repair the nib in NYC there is a stor called the Fountain pen Hospital, here is a link:
http://www.fountainpenhospital.com/?s=msn&kw=fountain+pen+hospital


----------



## ldb2000 (Feb 9, 2011)

His best course of action is to send it back to Mont Blanc . They only sell parts to their authorized repair people and will consider any repair made by anyone else to be a modification and will refuse to honor warranties or in some cases even will refuse to repair a pen that has been "Modified" and they have even been known to prosecute the persons modifying their pens . There are some authorized repair centers where he can send the pen . Check out The Fountain pen networks forums to find one www.fountainpennetwork.com .


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Feb 9, 2011)

BTW, Fountain Pen Hospital is a factory authorized dealer and repair center.


----------



## JoeOCNJ (Feb 9, 2011)

Thanks, I'll pass the info on to him.


----------



## monophoto (Feb 10, 2011)

OKLAHOMAN said:


> BTW, Fountain Pen Hospital is a factory authorized dealer and repair center.



I have a MB that needed service, and when I asked Fountain Pen Hospital about service, they declined to accept it and sent me to the Mont Blanc service center in Pennsylvania.

My experience with MB service is that they charge a set fee for service, they essentially rebuild the pen (it looks new when you get it back), they are reasonably prompt (typically 3-4 weeks).  However, my experience was that my pen had to be sent back repeatedly.  It would be repaired, but within 18-24 months, the same problems would return and the cycle would start over.  Eventually, after I spent more on repair than the pen cost initially, I decided to retire the MB and switch to either cheap Chinese imports or craft-made pens.


----------



## terryf (Feb 10, 2011)

Do a search for Richard Binder - best in the business!


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Feb 10, 2011)

In that case I will stand corrected, I was told that they would repair MB nibs.



monophoto said:


> OKLAHOMAN said:
> 
> 
> > BTW, Fountain Pen Hospital is a factory authorized dealer and repair center.
> ...


----------

